# Pa. lawmakers discuss HSR funding with LaHood



## jcl653 (Feb 3, 2010)

> Both of Pennsylvania’s U.S. senators and two of its U.S. representatives on Tuesday asked U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood for his help in getting $401 million needed to move ahead with a proposed Scranton to Hoboken, N.J., passenger rail project.
> Last Thursday, hours after a list of 31 projects that would receive $8 billion in federal aid was announced – and did not include the Scranton project and another high-speed rail project for the Pittsburgh area – Sens. Arlen Specter, D-Philadelphia; and Bob Casey, D-Scranton, sent a letter to LaHood voicing their disappointment and requesting a face-to-face meeting.
> 
> http://www.timesleader.com/news/Lawmakers_...02-03-2010.html


----------

